# Thinking of using 10'' Arc audio ARC Sub for HT use, need help!



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

First off, I tried to search on this, but I did not find everything i was looking for. So I hope this topic of car audio subs in HT use hasnt been beaten to death already. 

So I have 3 10'' ARC series subs left over from my previous car, and I would like to use 1 (maybe 2) for my new HT setup. It is going to be in an apartment so I dont need ridiculous bass (otherwise I would just use all 3), however a nice clean low end would be nice. 

Here are the specs on the sub, its a 10D4:










So a few questions:

1. Would it even be worth using this sub in HT use? For the price of a plate amp, suppliers, etc. are there better performing ready made and built setups out there for cheaper? 

2. The specs on Arc's site call for 1.25ft^3 tuned to 26hz, however this is for a car setup, I would imagine home would be different. 

3. If different could someone provide me with a good box design for HT use? 

4. From a power handling perspective, I would imagine it is the same, so for 1 in a car audio setting. I would like to find a 250W plate amp to use. I know home boxes are usually larger, so could I get away with less power? 

I think that might be all, thanks in advance to everyone for the help!

Jordan


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Fred uses a pair of Arc 15s in his living room. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Fred uses a pair of Arc 15s in his living room. I'm just sayin'...


The 15s are staying in the car 

Small apartment in NYC, dont think my neighbors would like dual 15s next door


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You missed the point, Jordan. Yes, they'll be fine just make sure you go ported and tune it loooooooooow.


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

i agree


----------

